# Newbie here!



## mammoths (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello there! I'm Alexis and I got my hedgie, Theodore, a week ago. I've been lurking on this forum and finally decided to join. x3 So, of course, i've some questions.

***Please note, I have used the search feature. So if I missed something, sorry. ^_^

1. Is there any certain cleaning solution I should use for the wheel? Right now when I do the weekly scrub down (I wipe it off each morning) I use Soft Soap and water. Is this okay for a hedgie? Or is there something better?

2. Our temperature isn't always constant, so I thought about buying a thermostat. However, all the petstores I went to didn't have them, but one did have a rheostat with no temperature number "settings" I guess you would say. It's a pain to be guessing the temperature, so I'm considering buying one from ebay or something. What kind of thermostats do you recommend?

3. I switched my bedding to fleece liners yesterday, and they work quite nicely. So, how do you clean them? I want them to be absorbent and comfortable, so if I do something wrong... yeah. So how do you clean them? Like, what detergent do you use if you put them in your washer? And what settings for washing? Do you air dry them? Or do you wand wash them? 

4. Now, my hedgie's been exhibiting some strange behavior. Firstly, he pulses. Kind of like he's... slowly "humping" the air. What is this? Also, he licks his nose a lot. And he kind of "hiccups" as well. What is all this?

Sorry, I'm just full of questions. x_x


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! We love to see pics when you get a chance!  

1. Many people use a half and half vinegar and water mix to clean their wheels. There's also a couple of people, including me, that use chlorhexidine solution. It's a disinfectant that is animal-safe and works very well. I believe you can order it online, or you might be able to find it in a store near you. I got the bottle I have from the breeder I bought my hedgehog from.

2. Many people keep at least one thermometer in their cage to keep track of the temp. You should keep it between 73 and 78 F. Most people prefer to use ceramic heat emitters to keep the temperature steady, others use space heaters. I use a space heater, so I can't help much with the thermostat/heat emitter issue. I know someone else will be able to, though. 

3. I wash my liners with Tide Free, with is scentless and dyeless. I put the washer on small or medium load, depending on how big the load is, and use the warm wash, then cold rinse. I also put in a tiny bit of softener to keep them from getting really static-y.


----------



## mammoths (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Okay, I'll try that vinegar water thing sometime. ^_^

2. Yeah, I do have a digital thermometer and a 100w ceramic heat emitter over the cage. I'm just having a bit of trouble with keeping the temp constant. >_<

3. Oh, okay. I think we might have some of that around. Right now for our other laundry we have "Tide bleach alternative original scent" Would that be okay or should I go for the Tide Free Stuff?

And I did take some pictures, I just need to upload them. x)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's best to get something that's unscented, since their noses are so close to the liners when they're walking around, and their sense of smell is so much stronger than ours. It may smell nice to us, but then be overwhelming for the hedgie.


----------



## mammoths (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah, that's true. I didn't think of that. I'll probably be getting some Tide Free detergent. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use Free&Clear ALL 2X ultra ..Free of perfumes&clear of dyes.
Welcome to HHC  Thanks for joining :mrgreen:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

mammoths said:


> 4. Now, my hedgie's been exhibiting some strange behavior. Firstly, he pulses. Kind of like he's... slowly "humping" the air. What is this? Also, he licks his nose a lot. And he kind of "hiccups" as well. What is all this?


Sylvie does this too. She doesn't seem to be angry, cranky or happy when she does it. Just kinda "settling in." I generally notice her do this when she's on my lap burrowing into her hat. It's normal.

Sylvie also dreams & squeaks very quietly. You might notice your guy do this too - it's pretty cute.


----------



## mammoths (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, I'll look into that too. And thanks for the welcome!  

Alright, just wanted to know what was going on. And now that you mention that, I've heard/seen him do that once. And you're right, it is quite adorable. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

To add onto Silvercat...Just because you have a male, you may notice extra behavior as well, which can also appear as humping the air...

He's a bit young now, but he will have his "boy time" in the future. It's perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. ^_^


----------



## mammoths (Jun 20, 2009)

Ooh... okay. I think that may be it actually... once I picked him up (unknowingly) in the middle of whatever he was doing, and it felt a little... "different" there.  

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## VB_Spike (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Mammoth,

This is an older topic but i thought I'd weigh in.

For the heating issue. Look around for a Repti-temp 500R by zoo med. It's a digital thermostat that controls plugins. It will turn off at a high and on at a low. Keeping your cage the right temp. I'm in the process of getting one but I can't seem to find one anywhere locally in canada so i had to order out of that states and am waiting for it.

I'm in the same boat right now. Ive actually cranked the heat in my house to 74. I hate it but until i can keep hedgie comfy, it's the only way short of flicking my ceramic heater on an off every hour.


----------

